# Help on Deutz 8505



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I am try to find out the year of a Deutz 8505 farm tractor. serial # is 7921209. I have my eye on one and am hoping it's older then a 1960 model. Thanks in advance.
caseman-d
eace: :naah: mg: :fineprint :tellyou: :cheers:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

case man i've checked all my books in the house and can't find that tractor i've got a couple more books i'll check in the shop tomorrow. i'll let you know either way


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *case man i've checked all my books in the house and can't find that tractor i've got a couple more books i'll check in the shop tomorrow. i'll let you know either way *


Thanks bear, would be nice to find out more about these. The picture of the one I've seen almost looks oliver (sorry Oliver guys). The way it's built it looks like it would be a puller. Not sure how rare they are but it would be one of a kind down here.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*You mean this one?*

Deutz 8505


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That one is definitely an odd ball. Are you sure the noun-nomemclature for the tractor name is correct?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

from the picture it doesn't look in too bad a shape. The older Deutz tractors were of very good quality and reliability. Simple aircooled design.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Real good fuel economy on those old aircooled duetz's, too.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

Caseman-d i looked in book i got n cant dindlistin for tht tractor have seen old deutzes at tractor show n saw thm pull thy pullled good :starwars: :zoomin:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: You mean this one?*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Deutz 8505 *


yes thats the one, hmmmm wonder how many other's know where it's at.
:duh: :quiet:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Trust me........it wasn't easy finding it. I could not find a thing on Deutz 8505 tractors and got to looking and I came across that. Was about the only hit that came up in the search.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

sorry caseman i found nothing in the shop either. yes the air cooled deutz is very fuel efficient. i had a 6 cylynder from a combine in a 1 ton got around 65 mpg


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Want to thank you all for your time on this. It's a long shot that I'll get it anyways.
caseman-d


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a Kewl tractor! :thumbsup: You gonna put it to work or clean it up nice and pretty? Looks like it is in pretty good shape.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Looks like a Kewl tractor! :thumbsup: You gonna put it to work or clean it up nice and pretty? Looks like it is in pretty good shape. *


Cheif, If it's as good as the picture makes it look I might try to shine it up some and show it at our local threshing bee. Would probaly be a conversation piece I it showed up here.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Cheif, If it's as good as the picture makes it look I might try to shine it up some and show it at our local threshing bee. Would probably be a conversation piece I it showed up here.
> caseman-d *


So does this mean you got it lets see some more pictures if you did get. Oh and congrats if you did get it it looks great.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *So does this mean you got it lets see some more pictures if you did get. Oh and congrats if you did get it it looks great.
> Jody *


 ,

No jodyand it's not mine, It's something thats coming available this spring. I have plans on making it expensive for the other guy LOL


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well the wait is over. The Deutz 8505 was actually a Deutz 8006. As some of you may remember a while back I bid on a Case 500 and lost out by being the odd bidder. Well this time I put in a odd bid on what I thought was an odd tractor. Well the sale was yesterday, I had placed a 1325.00 Canadian bid and I was surprised when I looked at the rbauction results and seen it sold for 1300.00    . I thought why didn't the auctioneer call me. I sent them a email asking them how they wanted me to send the money.     Well I finally got an email from them and they said it sold for 1400.00 Canadian so I had lost out by one bid . What a bubble buster that was. Strike 2! Well maybe next time.
caseman-d

http://www.leblancauction.com/NIELSON/nielson pics/05.jpg
Well I am saving money lol.
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

